# Show me your printed neck label! :)



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Just wondered if any of you guys would share your printed neck labels? I'm designing mine at the moment and am just curious about size, shape, how to do my sizing, etc. I know I saw someone on here designed theirs to have all the sizes, and just covered all but the size they needed with tape before screen printing.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Roughly 4 by 4 inches.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Ok, so what do you do for your size?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We do labels 2 ways; screen print (for large print runs) and plastisol transfers for one-offs, customs and smaller quantity orders. 

We tried placing all sizes on 1 label on the screen, but its a pain due to the super tiny area you have to work with when taping off. So we print all 6 labels on a screen; one for each size. 3 on one end of the screen, 3 on the other end. This way, we tape off the entire labels that is not being used. Makes production much faster.

On the plastisol transfers, we print all 6 sizes on each label and cut off the sizes we don't need before pressing.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Ok cool. I don't know much about the screen printing side so I didn't know how graphics needed to be positioned on screens. 6 on one screen would be perfect.


----------

